# Greetings from Sweden (Stockholm)



## Maxfabian (May 30, 2016)

Hi you wonderful people! 

I am a Jazz pianist that recently just got completely obsessed with virtual instruments (like the most of you guys i guess). Mainly in the orchestra kind of music. 
Im looking forward to share my music with you and hopefully learn some tips and tricks from you who have been in the game for a while. 

Cheers!!


----------



## ThomasL (May 30, 2016)

Välkommen!


----------



## Wibben (May 31, 2016)

Välkommen


----------



## Maxfabian (May 31, 2016)

ThomasL said:


> Välkommen!


Tackar!!


----------



## Maxfabian (May 31, 2016)

Wibben said:


> Välkommen


Tack


----------



## Anders Wall (May 31, 2016)

Välkommen!


----------



## Geo Hanlin (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi Max!


----------



## SagZodiac (Jun 12, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jun 12, 2016)

Tjenna!


----------



## josefsnabb (Jun 12, 2016)

Välkommen


----------



## passsacaglia (Jun 13, 2016)

Välkommen!


----------



## Pasticcio (Jun 13, 2016)

Välkommen granne!


----------

